# Masterforce Table Saw



## Tony A (May 11, 2010)

Hi, 
Thanks for having me.
I am looking at buying a table saw but do not do a lot of wood working; was was wondering how "Menard's Masterforce 10" tablesaw" holds up. I have been able to get very little information off the internet. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Tony A


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Tony! Welcome to the forum. I know nothing about their saw, Do You have any idea who builds it? I am always uncomfortable when no one knows anything about it. Someone may be able to tell you what their experiences are. Would you please go back to the profile page and fill it in please. You may get more responses if You do.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Tony. Welcome to the RouterForums. Hope you become an active member of this great forum.


----------

